# Dairy Queen



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2019)

*Dairy Queen's New Dreamsicle Dipped Cones*
by Caitlyn Clancey, _thethings.com_
Mar 29, 2019



The snow is melting, the weather is warming, and Dairy Queen is now  serving Dreamsicle Dipped Cones; we think it’s safe to say that spring  is on its way.

 According to _Bustle, _the  fast-food chain has embraced the impending season and has upped their  dipped ice cream game. Once only available dipped in some delicious  melted chocolate, Dairy Queen has begun to offer customers a soft-serve  vanilla ice cream cone encased in a beautiful orange sherbet-like shell  at participating locations. This new addition to the cold treats’ menu  is not only visually appealing but also has many customers wondering how  DQ has never thought of this before.

The snow is melting, the weather is warming, and Dairy Queen is now  serving Dreamsicle Dipped Cones; we think it’s safe to say that spring  is on its way.

 According to _Bustle, _the  fast-food chain has embraced the impending season and has upped their  dipped ice cream game. Once only available dipped in some delicious  melted chocolate, Dairy Queen has begun to offer customers a soft-serve  vanilla ice cream cone encased in a beautiful orange sherbet-like shell  at participating locations. This new addition to the cold treats’ menu  is not only visually appealing but also has many customers wondering how  DQ has never thought of this before.

The new vibrant orange treat has been so well received that the  restaurants have begun to sell a Dreamsicle version of the iconic dilly  bar as well, _Delish _reported.  Now customers can choose whether they want to indulge in their cold  neon snack in a waffle cone or on a stick. Or perhaps, if you’re  anything like us here at _TheThings_, you’ll opt for trying both.

Dairy Queen is expected to be unrolling a brand new 2019 spring menu on April 1, and _Delish _revealed  that anyone currently missing out on the Dreamsicle Dipped Cones will  likely see their local DQ restaurants begin to offer them around May 1.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2019)

What a time to be alive!!!


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 29, 2019)

Hope they have them here soon  lol  someone here is craving one.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 29, 2019)

Daily visits to DQ may be best to ensure one does not miss the earliest  opportunity.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2019)

Or, weather permitting since winter doesn't seem to want to let go, camping out in the parking lot...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 30, 2019)

@David

Looks like a warm zero C where you are 

But it's too warm to order from the drive thru, do errands, and then enjoy the ice cream at home


----------

